# My Zeon Zoysia requires mowing every 3-4 days



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hi Guys,

If I go more than 4 days - forget it. It is so tall it is way beyond the 1/3 rule (I mow at 1") can't mow with my manual feel mower.

I'm not complaining, but everything I read about Zeon Zoysia is that it is supposed to be a slower growing grass.

Is my rate of growth normal?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

how much are you fertilizing and with what?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

with the heat and sun we've been getting the zoysia is not going to be slow growing. Zoysia is known for it's slowness in spreading out but, i don't think i've ever heard of it being a slow vertical grower.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> how much are you fertilizing and with what?


Other than the initial 20-20-20 Greendoc recommended I have not used any.

I have laid pesticide, liquid soil aerator to help with my clay soil, and then last week Hydratain. But that's it.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Zeon is slow to fill in but can grow tall no problem. Especially if fertilized, watered generously, and with heat. My Zeon actually loves the heat provided it gets 1.5" per week.

Sounds normal and amazing considering how new your lawn is and the heat and drought we've had. Mine is growing very similar. I'm on round two of pgr and I still cut every 4 days at 7/8".

Congrats on the username. Makes me happy.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zeon is a fast grower during summer unless it is on somewhat high rates of PGR.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Zeon is a fast grower during summer unless it is on somewhat high rates of PGR.


If I sprayed a PGR would that help is grow laterally and fill in the gaps from the sod pieces? If yes, which PGR?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I use TNex. Grass that is rampantly growing gets 0.25 oz per 1000 sq ft. Adjusting according to response to initial application


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I use TNex. Grass that is rampantly growing gets 0.25 oz per 1000 sq ft. Adjusting according to response to initial application


Thank you. Will that help it fill in laterally?


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't think a PGR would help filling in faster. It might fill in THICKER but not faster over bare areas. Not my area of expertise by any means but makes sense, eh?


----------



## ChrisKoonce (Dec 18, 2018)

The summer of 2018 was our first summer with Zeon and I got a yard service to fertilize it. It was growing just like yours is doing. I couldn't keep up with it and ended up with a fungus problem. So for this summer-- no fertilizing at all. Probably not recommended, but it looks fine and is growing slowly (like I had wanted). I am able to keep it at a reasonable height without much trouble.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Once Zeon is established, the sod developer, suggested no NPK at all. Iron and other micronutrients only if needed for color. I know of a Zeon lawn established since last year that has not had any fertilizer in 12 months. Still grows rampantly and is dark green. I do leave the clippings so there is substantial nutrients cycling back into the turf, but there is no need for fertilizer on that lawn. If anything, that lawn gets PGR.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Once Zeon is established, the sod developer, suggested no NPK at all. Iron and other micronutrients only if needed for color. I know of a Zeon lawn established since last year that has not had any fertilizer in 12 months. Still grows rampantly and is dark green. I do leave the clippings so there is substantial nutrients cycling back into the turf, but there is no need for fertilizer on that lawn. If anything, that lawn gets PGR.


I use a push reel mower so all the clippings go back into the lawn.

I can't wait until next year to do my first leveling on it.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I use tnex at .25oz / M with a Feature 006 2oz kicker.

Once the temps start heading downward with highs of mid 90s (mid sept?) scalp it to 1/2" and do a light sanding of 1/2". It should grow in enough by November when the grass slows down.

I have found frequent and light sand levels to be better for my Zeon than a heavy bury.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> I use tnex at .25oz / M with a Feature 006 2oz kicker.
> 
> Once the temps start heading downward with highs of mid 90s (mid sept?) scalp it to 1/2" and do a light sanding of 1/2". It should grow in enough by November when the grass slows down.
> 
> I have found frequent and light sand levels to be better for my Zeon than a heavy bury.


I'm thinking instead of adding some sand to the areas between the sod lines. It's like the middle of each sod piece is thicker than the ends so it is an endless peak/valley when going across the sod. To add any sand to the peaks makes no sense, and to truly level would require like 3/4 inch or more. So I figure add just a bit in the valleys and then add more next year.


----------



## jeep4me99 (Apr 11, 2019)

My Zeon is so thick I cant mow it lower than 2.5 inches. My Ryobi riding mower and Honda hrx bog down trying to take it down 1/4 inch.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I'm going to do a very light sand leveling tomorrow. Should I spray Tnex PGR then add sand, or sand then spray with Tnex?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I would sand and then wait to do tnex until it has grown through the sand and filled in.

The greenest doc may suggest to spray before or right after, allowing the blades that didn't get regulated to catch up.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> I would sand and then wait to do tnex until it has grown through the sand and filled in.
> 
> The greenest doc may suggest to spray before or right after, allowing the blades that didn't get regulated to catch up.


Well - I'm going for it this morning. Off to HD to get some play sand to do a light sanding/leveling, then going to spray the PGR.

Will let add pics later today!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys - here is what 600 lbs of sand looks like.

I could easily have used 3x the amount, but tried to keep it to a minimum and will do another light leveling in the spring. I immediately followed it with an application of Tnex PGR. So we'll see if it works or if I just killed my lawn!!!


----------



## sk7786 (Aug 29, 2019)

hey man how does the grass look now after the level? did the sand and tnex work like youd hoped?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

It grew through quite well!

It still needs another layer of level and I''m going to do it again in June of this year. I also significantly thinned the oak tree a few months ago to allow in more light.

In fact, I just took away much of my lava rock beds and replaced it this week with additional Zeon sod to increase the amount of lawn I have.

Here are some shots from Wednesday vs Friday of this week:


----------

